# Any cruise tricks?



## GregT (Oct 23, 2010)

My family is thinking about adding a Disney cruise at some point in the coming years, while the kids are still the right age.  

So.....these puppies aren't cheap.   I found the mousesaver.com website, but I was curious if Disney experts had any other suggestions to make this as reasonably economical as possible (with low expectations of success on my side).

Do they ever discount last minute travel (as in within 30 days?)

Any tricks you can recommend?  There are five of us, so we need one of the larger cabins.

Thanks very much!


----------



## LisaH (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't have any tip for Disney cruise, but just want to say that, in many cases, it might be cheaper to book two cabins than one large suite (if there is any that accommodates 5).


----------



## richontug (Oct 23, 2010)

A few tips,

1. Do not plan on using RCI exchanges for cruise trips as you can get a better deal without losing the week.
2. Use www.cruisecritic.com for loads of tips.
3. Use www.cruisecompete.com for good prices from many travel agents on-line.

Rich


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2010)

There are ways to get cheaper cruises. Book well (1 1/2 year or more) in advance or last minute. 

Odds of big/family cabin or adjoining cabins last minute is not good. These book early. Don't plan on getting a bargain using TS (points or exchange) for cruises. 

You might be able to save by booking off-or shoulder season if you can work it around school schedules. School vacation and holidays will be the most expensive.

We all know that the suites and balcony cabins are nice, but you can save a bundle by booking an inside cabin. How much time are you going to spend in the cabin anyway? I'm guessing not much on a Disney cruise. They decorate them with curtains and mirrors so that they are not nearly as claustrophobic as you might imagine.

The good news: booking well in advance usually requires lower deposit costs and gives you time to budget and save for the cruise. Mark the dates (departure, final payment etc,) on a calendar and figure the number or months/weeks/paydays and plan an amount to save on each to make the cruise.

Hope you can make it work. Cruises are great family fun.

Jim Ricks


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 23, 2010)

GregT said:


> My family is thinking about ... a Disney cruise at some point in the coming years, while the kids are still the right age.
> 
> So.....these puppies aren't cheap.


I've looked several times (usually when I see that they are running "kids sail free" promotions), and they're outrageously expensive.  The quotes I looked at were something like $5k for a week (and that was with the kids free!).

If there are any tricks to getting a cheap Disney cruise, I'm all ears.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 23, 2010)

We got a great deal on a 4-night last January.  We were in Florida and I don't know if anyone remembers, but it was the coldest winter in many many years.  Brrrrr.  We wanted to escape our escape!  The cruise we were interested in was full but I called and they told me to check right after midnight (i think) as courtesy holds and cancels were processed. I did that ... kept hitting refresh ... and voilà, an oceanview cabin appeared.  I don't remember the exact price, but I remember thinking it wasn't much more then we would spend (freezing) at Disney over 4 days ... and there was no chance of spending those four days pool or beach side.

This won't work for those who aren't already there or who can't get there quickly/inexpensively. But it worked for us while we were sitting in Naples freezing!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 23, 2010)

The only trick I know of is getting an inside state room and booking well in advance.  For example the  Fantasy ship will be on sale soon if it is not already and if you want to go definitely book today for January through April 2012.    Also, if you can book during off season between September and November you'll save a bundle.    I've been on 4 cruises and love them.  I've also sailed Royal Carribean & Norweign.  Another idea is to try another line like Royal Carribean.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 23, 2010)

I just searched again.  October 2011, 7 night Caribbean, 2 adults and 3 kids (8, 6 and 1).  Lowest price: $6144.  Ouch.  We'll be spending 6 weeks at Disney next year, and that's about going to spend that much for all 6 weeks put together.  (Annual Passes: $2000.  Timeshare weeks: Average $400/week.  Groceries: $300/week.  Total: $6200.)

I think part of the problem is because we're 5 people.  If I search for just 4, I can see Inside Staterooms.  Still, those are $3134 for a measly 184 sqft.  That's way more than I would be willing to spend.


----------



## GregT (Oct 24, 2010)

All, thank you for the comments.  If I come across anything particularly clever, I'll post it for the record.

It sure looks like a great (but pricey) cruise!

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 24, 2010)

GregT said:


> It sure looks like a great (but pricey) cruise!


No doubt about that.  The reviews I've read rank Disney as one of the best cruise companies.  And the new ship looks incredible.


----------



## blondietink (Oct 24, 2010)

We looked into booking a Disney cruise for February, but at more than $1000 per person (family of 4) we just couldn't swing it.  So, for $1351 total, we are sailing on a Carnival 5 night cruise to Mexico out of New Orleans.  Couldn't pass it up!   And that is for an oceanview cabin.


----------



## itradehilton (Oct 26, 2010)

We once found a deal on a 3 night Disney cruise for $1200 in Feb. It was an inside cabin and was fine for a few nights. 

The cost of a Disney Cruise  is what made us drop the cruise last summer. For the price of a 5 night cruise for 4 we were able trade with RCI into the Boardwalk Villa 2bdr for a week and the AKL 2bdr for a week, pay for airfare, get DxDDP for two weeks, a car rental and get 10 day park hopper w/water parks and more.   

A Disney cruise is very nice but only if you can find a deal.


----------



## Bikeguy (Dec 27, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> I think part of the problem is because we're 5 people.  If I search for just 4, I can see Inside Staterooms.  Still, those are $3134 for a measly 184 sqft.  That's way more than I would be willing to spend.



A few tips.

1) Try 2 and 3, instead of 5.  Last Feb, we went for a week caribbean cruise for under $700 per person.  There was a great deal the November before.  We ended up doing 3 cabins of 2, as the extra cabin was only $150ish more than the 2 cabins.  Ended up getting UGed to an outside view cabin and all 3 were in a row.

2) If you know you want to eventually book an expensive Disney cruise, book a cheap last minute Disney cruise and book the expensive one on board.  You will get a $100 credit and 10% off.  Can easily pay for a quick 3 day cruise and still come out money ahead.  Plus, if you change your mind and pick a different cruise, you can switch booked cruises, retaining the 10% discount and the $100 room credit.

Disney has an impressive product.  I may be comparing them to Royal Caribbean this spring, which is the other cruise line to consider with kids.


----------



## icydog (Dec 28, 2010)

*Only go on a Disney Cruise if you have kids. *Otherwise, stay away. The food and atmosphere is not the same as on other cruise lines and I find Disney's cruises lacking. 

I have been on many Disney Cruises and I always went on some promotion or other through DVC. Now the cheapest way to go is to book through Costco. They have the cheapest rates and can give you onboard credit as well. Disney Cruising is like being at Disney World on the sea. It is fun with kids, but it is not like cruising on real cruise ships.


----------

